# Hibernating feature



## LiSergey (Nov 16, 2008)

I run FreeBSD on my notebook, and I don't use KDE as a window manager, only several K-apps, like KMail or KDevelop.
If I'd run KDE, it would give me the way to use Hibernate feature, but my old-good fvwm2 is much more convenient for me than shiny "whistle-n-bells" heavy KDE.

I think it would be great to have the Hibernate option available as a standalone command, independent of running state - X with KDE or Gnome or whatever else window-manager, or just 12 text-consoles each running its task.

Like "shutdown -H" 

Sometimes it's really disappointing to close all the running applications and sessions in terminals, only to have a break for sleep and to continue next day, while to leave the book working allnight isn't good idea, it's just not designed for longtime run.

What do you think? Wouldn't it be the hard to implement?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 17, 2008)

You can use _acpiconf -s4_, but it only works if your system supports S4BIOS. You also have to use i386.


----------



## Deleted member 2077 (Aug 16, 2010)

kamikaze said:
			
		

> You can use _acpiconf -s4_, but it only works if your system supports S4BIOS. You also have to use i386.




Hi, this thread is 2 years old.  Is amd64 supported yet?


----------



## mav@ (Aug 17, 2010)

amd64 suspend/resume is now even better then i386. On-disk hibernation is still only supported if BIOS does it in own way. OS-level hibernation is still not supported.


----------



## reddy (Apr 27, 2019)

Is OS level hibernation supported as of today?


----------



## fr33bsd (Aug 15, 2021)

reddy said:


> Is OS level hibernation supported as of today?


Good question!  No answer?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

reddy said:


> Is OS level hibernation supported as of today?



I doubt it.

If ever it happens, expect widespread excitement.


----------



## bsduck (Aug 22, 2021)

Doesn't work for me. `acpiconf -s 4` just powers the computer off, without saving anything to disk.


----------



## Vull (Aug 22, 2021)

reddy said:


> Is OS level hibernation supported as of today?


I think it might work on some hardware, but not on any of the 3 older machines I'm presently using.


----------



## fr33bsd (Aug 22, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Doesn't work for me. `acpiconf -s 4` just powers the computer off, without saving anything to disk.


horrible


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 22, 2021)

Vull said:


> … might work on some hardware, …



There's this:









						Suspend/Resume to Disk  - Hibernation - iFFS/IRST Partition (Intel Fast Flash/Intel Rapid Start Technology)
					

What is this and how does it work?  On newer Intel-based computers, the UEFI/BIOS offers a switch to enable a iFFS/IRST partition to support suspend/resume. This is called "Intel Rapid Start Technology". It affects mainly mobiles (laptops & tablets), but also desktop and maybe server systems...




					forums.freebsd.org
				






Mjölnir said:


> … a _work-around_ to _suspend to disk_ for those who can not directly _suspend to disk_ (aka _hibernate_) …



In the wiki:

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/DevSummit/201808/PowerManagement>
<https://wiki.freebsd.org/IdeasPage#Suspend_to_disk>
<https://wiki.freebsd.org/ACPI#Low_Priority_Tasks>


----------



## bsduck (Aug 23, 2021)

fr33bsd said:


> horrible


Not that much! Unless you run it without prior testing and lose ongoing work which wasn't saved, of course...
Always test suspend and hibernate before using them.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Aug 23, 2021)

bsduck said:


> Always test suspend and hibernate before using them.



Don't bother testing S4 (if I'm not mistaken, it'll never work, although there's the workaround linked above)
don't allow any unwanted state to be triggered by the power button.


----------

